# Looking for a Driver Just North of Boston



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

Looking for a full time driver for plowing, just north of boston. Must have experience and able to drive long hours. experience operating a spreader is a plus ... pm me for details


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

nobody has any interest? decent money


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

just a bump


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

how decent money.
can you use a couple trucks and drivers?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

nope, i need someone to drive one of my trucks... no need for a sub yet


----------

